# PUCUSANA ....



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Nunca he visto un thread sobre esta localidad que está a 60 kms al sur de Lima, que es una caleta de pescadores y a la vez balneario, en donde disfrutan del mar el rico y el pobre :nuts: ... aquí algunas fotos que encontré, de ambas caras de este simpático pueblito, que tiene el privilegio de tener los restos humanos más antiguos del departamento de Lima (el hombre de Chilca)
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10. El boquerón del diablo .... :runaway:








11. Naplo, la otra cara de Pucusana ...








12.








13.








14.








15.








16.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Me gustan las fotos, asi es Lima una ciudad de contrastes y realidades diferentes que tratan de vivir en paz.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos Tyrone, sobretodo las panorámicas. Hay mas??? Salu2!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Naplo es precioso, creo que es lo único que me gusta de Pucusana. 

Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

asuuu pucusana!!, pase casi todos los veranos de mi infancia ahi!!!, gracias por las fotos!
Naplo era LA playa! y el Yacht ya fue EL club.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Encantador Pucusana; ahí es donde grabaron la miniserie precuela de "La Gran Sangre", "Lobos de Mar", increíble que sólo conozca Naplo y no Pucusana.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ohhh que nostalgiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa me voy a poner a llorar..... pero super buenas las fotos.

Gracias por el thread!!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Pucusana? Luce bastante populosa.

Ni loco me meto a eso llamado Boquerón del diablo. Qué mello!!!!!

Tiene potencial ese lugar; eso sí no lo puedo negar.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué tal diferencia entre Naplo y Pucusana, esta última se ve como todo un pueblo de pescadores. Interesntes fotos.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

sere sincero, muy al margen del distrito , la playa pucusana nunca me a gustado solo fui una vez y no volvere a ir.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Muy buenas fotos, gracias! Pucusana creo que deberían dejárselo a los pescadores, el agua se ve como medio estancada...Naplo es otra cosa, me encantó la última foto con el complejo (¿será un hotel?) blanco con turquesa, precioso...

¡Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

que bello paisaje"esta muy buenas tus photos"


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Igualmente yo pasé varios veranos de mi infancia en Pucusana, uno de los balnearios favoritos de la clase media limeña junto con San Bartolo en esos tiempos. No ha cambiado mucho desde esa entonces, simplemente que es un balneario bastante diferente a los demas del sur de Lima, y si tiene un gran potencial que aún no se ha dado.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Gracias por sus respuestas ...*



darioperu said:


> Me gustan las fotos, asi es Lima una ciudad de contrastes y realidades diferentes que tratan de vivir en paz.


Pucusana la bipolar :nuts:



Inkandrew9 said:


> Buenas fotos Tyrone, sobretodo las panorámicas. Hay mas??? Salu2!!!


Sip, en un rato subo más ... 



J Block said:


> Naplo es precioso, creo que es lo único que me gusta de Pucusana.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos.


El puerto de Pucusana es una localidad "típica" peruana, Naplo es otra cosa, sin embargo la geografía del lugar es bastante encantadora y le da al lugar mucho potencial para desarrollarlo como balneario...



mangolight said:


> asuuu pucusana!!, pase casi todos los veranos de mi infancia ahi!!!, gracias por las fotos!
> Naplo era LA playa! y el Yacht ya fue EL club.


Yo más bien creo que le pasa lo mismo que a Ancón: ya pasó de moda.



Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Encantador Pucusana; ahí es donde grabaron la miniserie precuela de "La Gran Sangre", "Lobos de Mar", increíble que sólo conozca Naplo y no Pucusana.


Gracias por la visita, efectivamente es muy encantador Pucusana.



Vane de Rosas said:


> Ohhh que nostalgiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa me voy a poner a llorar..... pero super buenas las fotos.
> 
> Gracias por el thread!!!


Gracias por la visita, yo también anduve por allí en mi chiquititud 



Limeñito said:


> Pucusana? Luce bastante populosa.
> 
> Ni loco me meto a eso llamado Boquerón del diablo. Qué mello!!!!!
> 
> Tiene potencial ese lugar; eso sí no lo puedo negar.


Es verdad, se ha poblado bastante el lugar y de mala manera, en desorden sin planificación ... en fín, como suceden las cosas acá 



roberto_vp said:


> Qué tal diferencia entre Naplo y Pucusana, esta última se ve como todo un pueblo de pescadores. Interesntes fotos.


Pucusana ES un puerto de pescadores



NAVEGADORPERU said:


> sere sincero, muy al margen del distrito , la playa pucusana nunca me a gustado solo fui una vez y no volvere a ir.


La playa de Pucusana es sucia por el mismo puerto, Naplo es otra cosa



Canelita said:


> ¡Muy buenas fotos, gracias! Pucusana creo que deberían dejárselo a los pescadores, el agua se ve como medio estancada...Naplo es otra cosa, me encantó la última foto con el complejo (¿será un hotel?) blanco con turquesa, precioso...
> 
> ¡Saludos! :cheers:


Debería de invertirse un poco y hacerlo más turístico, está muy cerca de Chilca y tiene buenas playas



yvan789 said:


> que bello paisaje"esta muy buenas tus photos"


Gracias, pero son fotos de Flickr :bash: ... 



alibiza_1014 said:


> Igualmente yo pasé varios veranos de mi infancia en Pucusana, uno de los balnearios favoritos de la clase media limeña junto con San Bartolo en esos tiempos. No ha cambiado mucho desde esa entonces, simplemente que es un balneario bastante diferente a los demas del sur de Lima, y si tiene un gran potencial que aún no se ha dado.


Es verdad, junto con San Bartolo son los balnearios del sur de la antigua clase media limeña


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

El dia Empieza Iremos Hacia el Sur, Que caro esta el Peaje Que caro esta el Peru, Km 40 .. doblando a la derecha un camino de tierra..... ... Todos son Iguales bajo el Sol.


Bonitas fotos,,, ya se nota algo de asinamineto,, lamentablemete se tiene que ir mas lejos para encontrar playas mas tranquilas , mientras otras ya van perdiendo su fama gracias al bendito Asia....


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que balneario tan extraño... mucho contraste, pero no deja de ser atractivo


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que feo, no mi gusta!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustaron las fotos y la bahía ni que decir, me gusta también.


----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

mangolight said:


> asuuu pucusana!!, pase casi todos los veranos de mi infancia ahi!!!, gracias por las fotos!
> Naplo era LA playa! y el Yacht ya fue EL club.


lol lol yo tambien, sobretodo cuando la marea subia parecia una piscina, este año en enero estuve por Pucusana y Naplo y la verdad una gran decepcion, mucha contaminacion, ya nadie se baña en Pucusana, y en Naplo habian moscas , la arena super contaminada y en el mar botellas, es una lastima!!! Si todos pusieramos un poquito mas de nuestra parte para no arrojar Basura y No llevar comida a las playas seria bueno para no contaminar la arena, porque la geografia de esa zona es super interesante y con mucho potencial, un boqueron, una isla y aguas bastante manzas, el boqueron era el unico lugar donde aun se puede ver agua mas o menos clara.


----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

esta foto me hizo pensar mucho a un ciudad de pescadores en Italia que se llama "Riomaggiore" muy encantadora con casas en diferentes niveles y colores, y mucho mas densa que Pucusana. hoy esta ciudad de pescadores se ha transformado en un punto turistico, donde pasar una noche cuesta aprox 110euros. porque no aspirar a que Pucusana recobre su valor Historico (por su historia con la pesca e imigrantes italianos), eco turistico porque apesar de la contaminacion hay una biodiversidad que se resiste a morir, y cultural (porque creo hay huacas cerca).


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvr las ftos.. antes (hace décadas) era uno de los balneareos de moda no..


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Interesante comparación. Tacall creo que nunca fue tan de moda la verdad. Naplo es una playa bonita con varias buenas casas, pero es relativamente pequeña.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy buenas tomas, mucho colorido.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Interesante comparación. Tacall creo que nunca fue tan de moda la verdad. Naplo es una playa bonita con varias buenas casas, pero es relativamente pequeña.


ahh ok. cual era el balneario q se malogro al hacer una carretera botaron las piedras al mar y desaparecio la arena y el mar gano terrenp?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ La Herradura, en Chorrillos.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Pucusana puede aspirar a eso ....*

... a las autoridades les falta visión, todo el pueblo se vería beneficiado.



Nrik said:


> esta foto me hizo pensar mucho a un ciudad de pescadores en Italia que se llama "Riomaggiore" muy encantadora con casas en diferentes niveles y colores, y mucho mas densa que Pucusana. hoy esta ciudad de pescadores se ha transformado en un punto turistico, donde pasar una noche cuesta aprox 110euros. porque no aspirar a que Pucusana recobre su valor Historico (por su historia con la pesca e imigrantes italianos), eco turistico porque apesar de la contaminacion hay una biodiversidad que se resiste a morir, y cultural (porque creo hay huacas cerca).


Como he leido por ahi nunca se consolidó como un balneario, pero tiene mucho potencial para desarrollarse y tener ingresos por turismo. Efectivamente en esa zona hay restos arqueológicos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Todo el Perú tiene potencial, pero de ahí a que sepan aprovecharlo hay muuuucha diferencia...jajaja.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

De se ser curioso ver como se codean los pituquillos con la gente de "cebiche en bolsa y sopa en botellon"


Tal vez el clima no le ayude mucho.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Hay que cuidarse de la comparcion,, a ese tugurio italiano lo noto algo desordenado y algunos edificios denotan pobredunbre, a pesar de estarpintados, en fin,, no todo en europa tiene que ser super nice o bohemio tampoco.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Existen divisiones claras, tanto así que las dos clases sociales no tienen que verse la cara. :lol:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

J Block said:


> ^^ Todo el Perú tiene potencial, pero de ahí a que sepan aprovecharlo hay muuuucha diferencia...jajaja.


Es verdad, la verdadera riqueza de un país está en sus personas, no en sus recursos naturales; y el Perú es un ejemplo (o contra-ejemplo) de ello 



rafo18 said:


> De se ser curioso ver como se codean los pituquillos con la gente de "cebiche en bolsa y sopa en botellon"
> 
> 
> Tal vez el clima no le ayude mucho.


No se codean, y no por un tema de segregación social sino mas bien por un tema de "selección natural" :lol:


----------

